
Qutebrowser (vim-like web browser) Kickstarter: v1.0 and per-domain settings - tradesmanhelix
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/the-compiler/qutebrowser-v10-with-per-domain-settings
======
kele
What's wrong with existing browser extensions like Vimperator or Vimium?

~~~
The-Compiler
I've used Vimium for some months myself, and wasn't really happy with it. The
reasons why mainly boil down to how VimFx/Vimium are quite limited in what
they can do. For example:

\- They can't change the user interface at all - qutebrowser has a much more
minimal UI.

\- They can't spawn external processes. In qutebrowser, you can simply hit
ctrl-e while editing some text input, to edit it in Vim. Or you can use `:bind
,v spawn mpv {url}` to add a keybinding which spawns mpv with the current
page, to watch YouTube videos in a real video player.

\- As soon as you are on some special page (like the Chrome extension store,
or the "new tab" page), they stop working, because they can't intercept
keypresses there.

\- In general, qutebrowser is much more configurable and extensible. You can
easily integrate it with shell scripts via userscripts
([https://github.com/qutebrowser/qutebrowser/blob/master/doc/u...](https://github.com/qutebrowser/qutebrowser/blob/master/doc/userscripts.asciidoc)),
and soon there'll be a Python plugin API as well.

As for Vimperator - as mentioned, that probably won't be around in its current
form much longer.

